# Transferring money to uk banks



## Istanbulkitty (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all i have money in a turkish account I want to transfer to my uk account. I tried the bank but they don't work with foreign banks. Has anyone moved large amounts of money from turkey to uk before and how did you do it? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

What bank is that? All banks should be able to transfer money using swift. Maybe the person you talked to was not qualified : ask for the branch manager next time.


----------



## Istanbulkitty (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I've never heard of swift will try that
Thanks again


----------



## jameswilms (Aug 24, 2015)

SWIFT is simply a bank ID code used to facilitate bank services, including wire transfers, between different banking institutions including ones in different countries.

In North America, SWIFT codes are common for banks.

In Europe and Asia, IBAN codes are mostly used.

If you wish to wire transfer money, simply ask the receiving bank in UK for your:

Full Account Name
Account Number
Transit Number
IBAN Number

Bank Name, Address, Phone number

Bring this to the bank in Turkey and you will be good to go.


----------



## Istanbulkitty (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## kiracci (May 6, 2016)

Try Western Union.


----------



## jmaclennan (Feb 17, 2014)

Istanbulkitty said:


> Hi all i have money in a turkish account I want to transfer to my uk account. I tried the bank but they don't work with foreign banks. Has anyone moved large amounts of money from turkey to uk before and how did you do it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!




who do you bank with? I regularly transfer money to my US or Dubai accounts with no issue, I'm using Garanti, but I know also Yapi Kredi, Akbank, Isbankasi, etc. have no issues with intl transfers.


----------



## prayercall (Jun 6, 2016)

I have done it with american banks. I use Iş bank to send through swift to my american bank account. only thing it cost is quite expensive. 40$ per send. western union is even more expensive.


----------

